# sorry to all



## PirayaFanatic812 (Feb 21, 2004)

damn gavin newsom added flourine in bay area's water that punk. Thats why all our fishes dying. Correct me if im wrong


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

are they doin anything to the water in so cal or any were else for that matter?

i read rhoms thread on gettin out of the hobby and was to sad to reply

there


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

They've added more Chlorimine to our water to make it safer for drinking. This was proposed last yr for Nor Cal... dont know if So Cal's water resources are effected. But you guys do get your water from us.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

y r u sorry??


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Al where can we find out this information? Where did you find out from?


----------



## PirayaFanatic812 (Feb 21, 2004)

it sucks because a lot of people are losing their p's in nor cal. I think we all get our water from sacamento.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

do you guys treat your water to remove the chloramine, before adding it to your tank?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

water haas always been one of my major concerns about keeping fish, would it be benificial if say one could put the water he was planning to change into a large garbage pail treated it and allowed it to sit for a few days prior to putting it in the tank


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

treat it with twice the reccemended dosage of aquasafe!!


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Does adding more than the reccomended dose matter? Is it safe? Our water sucks here in Pa. too and I wouldn't mind doubling up.


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

As far as I know adding more has no negative effect, as long as you stayed within reason of course.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Al where can we find out this information? Where did you find out from?


 There was an article about it in previous threads. Let me look for it. Im gonna move this topic to Water Chemistry since it pertains to helping with water quality.

_*Moved to Water Chemistry*_


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres the link to Tecknik's old thread. Also a Link to the actual story.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Heres the link to Tecknik's old thread. Also a Link to the actual story.


 the link would be nice..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Heres the link to Tecknik's old thread. Also a Link to the actual story.
> ...


 Whoops.. Sorry I forgot.







Heres the actual post and link to added chlorimine to our drinking water.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...topic=26979&hl=


----------



## Mr. Fish()() (Mar 10, 2004)

sucks to hear about everyone on the west coast losing all your prawns. Luckly here in IN we dont have that big of a problem, just shitty water that can be treated quickly and safely. Let me know how that all works out over there, and if i need to start shipping water your way...LOL


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

here in nebraska we have had chloramines for almost a year now, i use my python and add the water direct to the tank and double dose my amquel, never had any probs


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

Why don't you use reverse osmosis water for your water changes? I think that would work.


----------

